# 75th NFL Draft



## Joose (Apr 22, 2010)

Let the discussions begin!

First off... my Broncos shocked me thoroughly tonight by picking up Tim Tebow!

Hopefully the kid ain't a bust. Tell ya what though, no matter what, I'll be sportin' a Tebow jersey here in Jacksonville ALL the time!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 28, 2010)

Didn't see this thread earlier, but I'll put in my two cents after the fact. I'm very happy with what the Seahawks were able to do. Addressed the O-line issue in a huge way with Okung. Badass sounding name too, might have to get a jersey. We also managed to steal Golden Tate with the 60th overall pick, great pick.

As far as Tebow goes, he was definitely a reach with a first round pick, but that kid has intangibles that are off the charts. If they give him some time to develop, he just might surprise some of the critics. Could be a total bust though, time will tell.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 29, 2010)

I missed this thread when it was all going down but after the fact I have a few thoughts. First, I was proud of the talent Alabama put into the draft. It looks to me like most of those guys really went to places that had holes they could fill. That being said, Rolando McClain ended up in Oakland.  That kid is going to be amazing but I'm not sure it will be as a Raider. 
Second, I think Houston had a really good draft. They picked up some guys, like Ben Tate, that were not rated as high but could be really solid players. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Joose (May 5, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> As far as Tebow goes, he was definitely a reach with a first round pick, but that kid has intangibles that are off the charts. If they give him some time to develop, he just might surprise some of the critics. Could be a total bust though, time will tell.



Yep, ONLY time will tell.

I have very high hopes, though. We'll see how he is in the pre-season. I predict the first two pre-season games will go Orton, Quinn, Tebow. But by game 3 (MAYBE even game 2) it will be Orton, Tebow, Quinn. I mean seriously... Brady Quinn SUCKS.

And I take back my Tebow jersey comment. At least after seeing that every store that sells NFL jerseys (and even stores that usually don't) are loooooaded with Tebow jerseys. And on top of that, I've already met a ton of people here in Jacksonville, and especially in Gainesville where I do work sometimes, that are just all of a sudden Broncos fans. I'm all for more support to Denver... but I will NOT walk around town looking like a converted Jaguars fan or a Tebow disciple or anything like that.


----------

